# Sister of UK War Hero sells his medals on eBay to finance a cruise



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, I was surprised to read this one...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-upset-sister-sells-medals-enjoy-cruise.html



> The sister of a war hero who died in  Afghanistan sold his uniform and  medals to an eBay trader to fund a  luxury cruise for herself.
> 
> Corporal Rob Deering left his elder  sister everything in his will, including four  war medals, his uniform and an engraved  memorial shell casing from his funeral.
> 
> ...



The story has a bit of a happy ending, though.  The collector who bought the medals tracked down Cpl. Deering's fiancee and gave them to her.  Good on him.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2010)

I do not understand what is so wrong with what she did. I mean people sell off things all the time. She did not have a need for them and she did not want them and her brother left it to her for her to do what she wanted. I can understand the feelings of some but remember she did want she did because her brother left it to her. I am glad the fiances got it and she will most likely keep it.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tbh I doubt if her brother would have been that concerned about the sale of the medals. These particular ones are regarded more in the way of 'souvenirs' as they are medals specific to campaigns and awarded to all who serve a certain amount of time in that theatre. Sometimes they are given out on a parades by a bigwig, sometimes you just pick them up from your admin office. I have a N Ireland one that  is chucked in the back of a drawer somewhere. Admittedly they would be better kept for children, relatives etc and when a soldier is killed anything they had is precious so I can see where the fiancee is coming from but sadly she has no rights to anything of his under law unless he wrote a will leaving her something. She believes he wrote another will but it was lost which I find a little hard to believe as they are very careful about preserving wills, last letters etc. It's always hard after a bereavement when it comes to dividing up the estate even without a traumatic death.
Sad all round.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't disagree with her right to do as she did, but come on, it screams tacky. If she sold it to get money for her kids education, OK, but a cruise??


----------



## Omar B (Jul 27, 2010)

Man I wanna call her a string of dirty names, but it was her right so whatever.


----------



## adamx (Jul 27, 2010)

Imo just goes to show how crummy are race can be at times.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 28, 2010)

adamx said:


> Imo just goes to show how crummy are race can be at times.


 


Should you judge? Have you been in her shoes? We may not like it but it's her business.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Slight side note, I was rereading the comments made by the fiancee where she says the army lost the will which is odd as her fiance was in the Royal Marines, part of the Royal Navy, totally nothing to do with the army at all. Just thought it a bit odd. maybe a slip of the tongue. Living together might be modern but partners need to really look as safeguarding assets etc if they aren't married and something happens to one of them.


----------



## Carol (Jul 28, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Slight side note, I was rereading the comments made by the fiancee where she says the army lost the will which is odd as her fiance was in the Royal Marines, part of the Royal Navy, totally nothing to do with the army at all. Just thought it a bit odd. maybe a slip of the tongue. Living together might be modern but partners need to really look as safeguarding assets etc if they aren't married and something happens to one of them.



Wise advice for all of us.  :asian:


----------

